# West Bay Trout action



## NoBichen (Sep 20, 2013)

Friday and Saturday morning went out on my yak regardless of the strong winds from the north and fished the marshes in Carancahua Cove by Jamaica Beach. Reached my limit on some Reds both days ranging from 20'-23' and two 18' speckled trout. All Caught off of live shrimp under a popping cork. 

Sunday morning went out on the boat with my older brother and dad and headed over to bird island cove. We reached our limit on speckled trout within 2 hours. Combination of live shrimp (bottom and popping cork), gold spoon, top water, and spec rigs. Caught about 30 fish total with a combination of sand trout and specs.


----------



## NoBichen (Sep 20, 2013)

If anybody else strictly fishes West Bay, Please inbox me a message. Trying to get together with others that fish West Bay to keep the Fishing reports for that area up to date so we can track the fish as they move as winter is on the horizon.


----------



## NoBichen (Sep 20, 2013)

*Join my group West Bay Fishing*

I have created a social group for us west bay fanatics called West Bay Fishing. Please join the group is your serious about contributing to the fishing activity of West Bay. Keep calm and Fish on.


----------

